# [OT] Gentoo Logo im Deutschen Fernsehen

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

das Gentoologo ist im Deutschen Fernsehen vertreten.

Ich habe leider keinen Webspace, deshalb kann ich das Bild leider

nicht zur Verfügung stellen.

Ab es ist eindeutig das Gentoologo!!!

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Louisdor

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich habe leider keinen Webspace, deshalb kann ich das Bild leider
> 
> nicht zur Verfügung stellen.

 Hm, aber Du kannst doch vielleicht mal beschreiben, wo Du es gesehen hast!

Sender, Sendung, Uhrzeit, etc. ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## JoHo42

Bei TIVI TV auf dem ZDF.

Dort ist das im Hintergrund, auf einer Glaswand zu sehen.

mfg Jörg

----------

## bladus

Hi, lad es doch z.B. bei 

www.imageshack.us

hoch, die hosten kostenlos deine Bilder

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe das mal hochgeladen!

So mal zum Anschauen:

http://img393.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gentoo7rl.jpg"

mfg

Jörg

----------

## hoschi

Ich bin mal so frei und bring den Link in Ordnung:

http://img393.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gentoo7rl.jpg

Und du schaust so einen Quatsch an?

<edit>

Was ich viel besser find ist die Sache mit dem Micrsoftlogo auf den Wahlprognosen der öffentl. rechlichen Sender, die haben es gesendet obwohl der Linux-Verband eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen die hatte, ich glaub dass könnte für das ZDF noch ziemlich teuer werden.

Ob diese Klage vor Gericht jetzt berichtig ist oder nicht, lasse ich mal im Raum stehen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Und du schaust so einen Quatsch an?

 

Hm, das habe ich mir, beim Betrachten des Bildes, auch gedacht.  :Wink: 

Aber vielleicht hat er ja Kinder, die sowas gerne schauen?

Da bekommt Papa das zwangsläufig schon mal mit!

Was meinste was ich so alles sehen muss, wenn meine Nichten zu Besuch sind (6 und 7 Jahre) *lach*

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Freiburg

Mal ehrlich: lieber so einen Quatsch als der Quatsch der während der Woche nachmittags auf den privaten läuft...

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Mal ehrlich: lieber so einen Quatsch als der Quatsch der während der Woche nachmittags auf den privaten läuft...

 

Das kann ich so unterschreiben  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und du schaust so einen Quatsch an?
> 
> 

 

Ich bin Vater zweier Kinder und muss mir deswegen auch ab und an solche Sendungen anschauen. 

Daher kann ich ganz gut beurteilen, dass diese Sendung kein Quatsch ist   :Exclamation: 

Das Gentoo-Logo ist mir allerdings auch noch nicht aufgefallen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

da das hier jetzt in einer Fernsehdiskussion sich aussweitet,

kann ich nur sagen diese Sendung ist zwar für Kinder aber gut.

Die erklären z.B. wie Politik funktioniert wie gewählt wird usw...

Das ist halt für Kinder, aber es werden Fragen beantwortet die selbst

Erwachsene nicht wissen.

Soll ich Kinder um 6:00 Uhr morgens for RTL und RTL2 setzen?

Dort laufen diese komischen bunten und lauten

Kinderzeichtentricksendungen aus Japan?

Dovon bekmmt man einen Epileptischenanfall!!!!!!

Ne dann doch lieber öffentlich rechtliche Sender und gut ist.

Oder macht ihr Kindererziehung nach RTL die Supernanie?

Gruss an alle RTL und RTL2 gucker!!!!

----------

## Freiburg

Das ist doch verantwortungsbewust von RTL  :Wink: 

Erst den ganzen Mist zeigen das die Kinder auch schön auf die Erziehung sch**** und dann den Eltern die passende Realitysoap bieten.

Jaja wo wären wir ohne RTL, RTL2 etc. immernoch bei so ekligen Sendungen wie 1,2 oder 3, Löwenzahn oder die Sendung mit der Maus, da könnten die Kinder ja was lernen und inteligent werden, ein ekliger Gedanke....

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ui... Die Sendung mit der Maus. Hab ich als Kind geliebt. Die einzige Fernsehsendung, die mich damals interessiert hat.  :Smile:  Ich war sauer, wenn es wegen irgendnem beknackten Tennisturnier ausgefallen ist.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koschi

Hallo,

glaube du irrst dich mit dem Logo; die Sendung heißt soviel ich weiss "PUR" und dein Gentoo-Logo ist ein spiegelverkehrtes "P" auf einer Glaswand.   :Laughing: 

Trotzdem noch viel Spass beim Fernsehen. 

Gruß koschi

----------

## Kev111

 *koschi wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> glaube du irrst dich mit dem Logo; die Sendung heißt soviel ich weiss "PUR" und dein Gentoo-Logo ist ein spiegelverkehrtes "P" auf einer Glaswand.  
> 
> Trotzdem noch viel Spass beim Fernsehen. 
> ...

 

Ich glaube, du hast recht. Schaut euch doch mal den Sender an.. Da steht ZDF Tivi in Spiegelverkehrter Schrift.

Daraus schließe ich, dass da IRGENDJEMAND eine Bildmanipulation in Form einer Spiegelung vorgenommen hat...

Somit wäre das vermeintliche Gentoo-g Logo wieder das P von Pur...

Gruß,

Kevin

----------

## Louisdor

ZDF Tivi PuR  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

sorry Leute, ich hatte aber keine Zeit bis April zu warten.

Hoffentlich ist mir hier keiner Böse für den Beitrag!

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Arudil

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich viel besser find ist die Sache mit dem Micrsoftlogo auf den Wahlprognosen der öffentl. rechlichen Sender, die haben es gesendet obwohl der Linux-Verband eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen die hatte, ich glaub dass könnte für das ZDF noch ziemlich teuer werden.
> 
> Ob diese Klage vor Gericht jetzt berichtig ist oder nicht, lasse ich mal im Raum stehen.

 

ne, die haben einspruch erhoben und durften das daher wohl sofort wieder zeigen. zumindest dürfen sie das bis der prozess entschieden ist.

hab aber keine wirkliche ahnung  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *koschi wrote:*   

> ... und dein Gentoo-Logo ist ein spiegelverkehrtes "P" auf einer Glaswand.   

 

Auf Bildern sieht man das was man sehen will und ich sehe da das Gentoo-Logo!   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

(Freue mich jetzt schon auf das Bild der ersten Gentoo-Wolke die jemand am Himmel sieht.  :Wink:  )

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich finde sowieso das gentoo etwas mehr in die öffentlichkeit rücken sollte. kaum jmd. kennt gentoo. alle rede von suse oder redhat..aber gentoo wird mal selten erwähnt. die es erwähnen benutzen es meistens selber, da es meines erachtens nach das beste ist *g

----------

## Aldo

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> ich finde sowieso das gentoo etwas mehr in die öffentlichkeit rücken sollte. kaum jmd. kennt gentoo. 

 

Hatte gestern eine interessante Diskussion mit einem "Linux-Experten" (der benutzt Arch).

Er meinte, Gentoo sei total veraltet, garnicht mehr aktuell, ungeignet für Server und eigentlich obsolet.

Ich weiß zwar nicht mit welcher Distri er Gentoo verwechselt hat, aber veraltet? 

Naja, das sind eben "Experten"...

----------

## SkaaliaN

also eine ein linux zukunft hat, dann ist es denk ich mal gentoo. das ist doch IMMER aktuell (insofern der user es zulässt). da können die anderen doch alle nicht mithalten.

----------

